# java Umgebungsvariable



## senay (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo 

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich die Java Umgebungsvariable anpassen kann?

Danke...


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (31. Juli 2007)

Moin!
Siehe dazu beispielsweise hier:
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-install.htm


*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Schwachsinn (4. März 2010)

Ich hatte da bei diesem link auch nachgeschaut aber ich find da den müll net.

Warum konntest du nicht einfach eine richtige antwort reinschreiben


----------



## zerix (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

die Antwort steht da. Musst du nur lesen. Schau mal unter Punkt 8 nach. 
Da steht alles bis auf das kleinste erklärt. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

